# can someone email me this info



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

i need someone to email me the manuel about overhead valve tecumsehs just the carb part its a 5 hp


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

give me the numbers off of engine and i will email pdf to you


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

it dosnt have any but the carb pic is posted in a previous thread i made it is a tecumsuh 5 hp from a snow blower with an fully adjustable carb


----------

